# Where Did All Of The Kids Go?



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

We had our lowest turn out in 12 years tonight. Dont know where they all went? Every year we get over 100 kids. last year we only got around 80, and this year 40







. We do a big thing every year and load up the kids with candy. They all love coming to our house. Its kinda sad to only get a small turn out. Bella did have a good time. Every one liked her costume. She Was Tinker Bella.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

seems all the kids are going to the malls and such for trick or treat.
I had exactly zero kids at my house.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We had a pretty good turn out at our house. Close to 100+ again this year. Seems to be a growing number of candy hungry teens without costumes though. I guess my neighborhood is growing up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

nice pictures 
we only get 2 or 3 trick or treaters in our neighborhood

Don


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

We had a total of 16 kids and half of them where not even in costume. But of course I was. I LOVE HALLOWEEN


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Normally 80 to 90 but have only had 12 tonight. Probably because it only 17 degrees above zero (Farenheit) to night.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

The neighborhood we live in is not conducive for trick or treating. Most homes are set well back from the road. 
The neighborhood puts on "Trunk-O-Ween" instead. We all drive down to the park, line up the cars and decorate them. The kids then head off from car to car. It really works out well, fun for the kids and adults









This year there were probably 50 cars and tons of kids. It was fun!
Now I am going through all the candy with the kids, making sure the icky yucky stuff (er, I mean the stuff I like) gets set off to the side


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I love your pictures







Thanks for posting them!

You know, we had the lowest turnout in years too. We usually get hammered with 400-500 kids. It doesn't seem how much candy we buy we always run out. This year I've got a big bowl of it left. I'll bet we only had 300 this year.

I know that seems like alot of kids, but I try to have a good time with it!

Walter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Pics









Thor


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

We live in a "spread out" place as well. Many folks around here are downplaying the trick or treating because of growing concerns about the safety of the kids. There are a growing number of "alternatives" in more controlled environments (translated: better able to keep an eye on things). These are hosted by the community center, some businesses, and churches.


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice pictures,

We only had 3 kids this year. We have a long driveway and people don't bother to come down. O well more candy for me


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The local churches have started doing so many "Fall Festivals" until they've pretty much phased out Trick-or-Treating around here. 
I remember having around 100, years ago, but we lived down the road from a mobile home park, and I got so disgusted when some of them were like EIGHTEEN or so!! Don't get me wrong.....I loved to see the 12 & under bunch!!
Made up some goody bags for the fall rally and didn't get to go, so I'll take them around to some of the neighbors I know have kids!!
Darlene


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Come down to Bradenton next year we have more than I know what to do with.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Above & Beyond said:


> Come down to Bradenton next year we have more than I know what to do with.


I was just talking to a guy, last night, on Yahoo, who said that he lives at Tropical Gardens RV Park, in Bradenton. Sounds like a pretty nice place. How are the RV parks down there? He said it's just like 10 miles from the beach. Is that accurate?








Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Your daughter looks adorable.

We live by the end of our road and not many seem to make it down to our place for candy. Seems like many are going to other social festivities and less kids are trick or treating. It sure was better when I was a kid.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tinker Bella... what a cutie!









I was surprised walking around our neighborhood last night with the kids. Very few little goblins running around, and fewer than half of the houses had their porch lights on and were 'participating'. Maybe it's the times we are living in, but it sure was different when I was a kid!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tinker Bella is just TOOOOO CUTE!









And you're right - we only got about a dozen kids last night. But one little girl returned to our door three times. I guess she liked the Reese's cups we were handing out!

Now I'll have to eat a whole bowl full of the Reese's cups. Darn, I hate it when that happens!

Scoutr2


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

We had about 100 kids - we handed out full sized candy bars so we were very popular. It actually ends up costing the same as the miniatures if you buy them from a warehouse type store and figure you usually give a handful of the miniatures. You do have to look out for "repeat customers" though!

Someone mentioned that the malls are replacing trick or treating? What the heck is that about? When I was a kid trick or treating was the "bomb"...nothing would have kept us from going door to door - not a cold, fever, cold weather, rain or sleet (yes I did trick or treat one year in a driving sleet). I nearly climbed out my the window one year to go when I had a fever and was not allowed - my Mom relented at the last minute, but I would have gone anyway - right out the window and took the punishment later, it would have been worth it!

Everyone says it's for the kids safety to phase out trick or treating, but in reality I don't think too many kids really actually get tainted candy, it's pretty rare and very hyped up in the news when it happens. And if you walk with them you can keep an eye on them.

(Rita)


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

And here I thought it was just our neighborhood. We've had declining numbers of kids each year and this year was by far the least number of kids. I was pretty disappointed. We'll be doing the big candy bars next year if we're still in the same house.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I think they all came to my house...........we went through close to twenty pounds of candy in 2 1/2 hours before running out.
Hundreds of kids, we could hardly close the front door as waves of ten kids at time would keep coming non-stop.
It was "old school" in my neighborhood.I did a lot of decorating and two of my neighbors on the next street
over had tents in front of their houses with black lights and scarry stuff inside.

The best year we have had to date!

Happy Halloween!
Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ah, trick or treating. What memories! When I was a kid, that was one of the best times around.

Nowadays, we don't get many trick or treaters. Many go to the malls and to the local churches for their own version of trick or treat. Doesn't bother me none, though. Of course, I am at work with about 70 sex offenders (I'm the probation department's therapist and we bring them all in to the office that night) so I don't have to answer the door anyway!

Wife said we didn't have too many, though. Two medium size bags of candy.

Great pictures of Tinkerbella! Now that's what holidays are for!









Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Baby Bella, Tinker Bella, either way, she is tooooo cute!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Great Pics! Thanks for sharing.
This was the first time we have stayed home for T & T in 11 years. Our daughter went camping with friends last weekend and and they had T & T. She said campers pass out the best candy!!!







She brought home a huge basket full of stuff. So this year we opted out to stay home. She still dressed up to pass out candy. We had 15 kids. We have lots of microwave popcorn and "crabby patties" leftover. The cp will go to school, the popcorn will come to work with me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We bought 3 of the BIG bags of candy from Costco...only used 1 bag.


----------

